# Vaporesso GEN S - Review by StompieZA



## StompieZA (13/8/20)

Vaporesso has released their latest version of the GEN model and also a little Nano version which i will still review. I absolutely love the new colors they made but apart from the NGR tank and colors im not really sure what changed except a very slight difference in size...like very slight.

So lets take a look at the GEN S and see if anything is new!

Manufacturer : Vaporesso
Model : GEN S
Price : R1200 Locally
Manufacturer Link : https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/gen-s

*Description*
The Vaporesso Gen S 220W Vape Kit, which made of rubber and polycarbonate material, fingerprint-free and lightweight. Comfortable to hold in the palm of your hand. The Gen S Mod adopts the advanced AXION Chipset, brings up a responsive vape that can access the innovative pulse mode, boosting the installed coil every 0.02S to satisfy you with a delicate controlled vaping experience.

Compatible with the GT Series Coils to fulfill everyone's vaping needs, bring you the dense, rich and flavorful clouds. The Gen S Mod also supports the Power ECO, Smart TC and DIY working modes to satisfied with different vaping demands. Powered by dual high-rate 18650 batteries and max output 220watts, with the 2.5A fast charging system, the batteries will be fully charged in 60mins.

The side panel with 0.91 inch OLED screen and round ergonomically buttons allow vapers to operate it easily. The Vaporesso Mod comes with the NRG-S Tank, which can hold 8ml e-juice.

Comes with GT4 Meshed Coil and GT Meshed Coil with the large e-juice contact area, will heat the e-juice fast and evenly that will bring you the large clouds and pure flavor. With the pull & push handy coil replacing, you could install and replace quick and easily.

*Features:*


Material: Rubber + Poly carbonate 

Colors: Lime Green, Cherry Pink, Matte Gray, Midnight Blue, Rose Gold
Size: 145.5*53*30mm
Adopts Advanced AXION Chipset
Powered By Dual High-Rate 18650 Batteries(Sold Separately)
Output Power Range: 5-220W
Working Modes: Pulse Mode, Power ECO, Smart TC, DIY
Resistance Range: 0.03ohm-5.0ohm
0.91 Inch OLED Screen
2.5A Quick Charge System
Micro USB Port For Fast Charging
-------------------------------------------

E-Juice Capacity: 8ml
Convenient Top E-Juice Refill Design
Dual Bottom Airflow Adjustable Slots
Easy Pull & Push Coil Replace
Coils:
GT2, 0.15ohm, 50-110W, Best: 60-80W
GT4, 0.15ohm, 30-70W, Best: 45-60W
GT6, 0.2ohm, 40-130W, Best: 70-90W
GT8, 0.15OHM, 50-110W, Best: 60-80W
GT CCELL Ceramic, 0.3ohm, 35-40W
GT CCELL Ceramic, 0.5ohm, 25-35W
GT Mesh, 0.18ohm, 50-85W, Best: 65-80W
GT4 Meshed, 0.15ohm, 50-75W, Best: 60-70W
*Includes:*

1*Vaporesso Gen S Mod
1*NRG-S Tank
1*GT4 Meshed Coil
1*GT Meshed Coil
1*Extra Glass Tube 5ML
4*O-Rings
1*Micro USB Cable
1*User Manual

I have previously reviewed the Vaporesso GEN and because the GEN S is basically the exact same mod with some slight size differences, i will just leave the review of the GEN i did here

Vaporesso GEN Review 

I will however in this review talk about the new Tank, the new Mesh coils and other changes so...

Lets take a closer look while we get to unbox the GEN S









The GEN S now comes with the new NRG-S tank which uses new Mesh style GT coils which is basically the only real change between this one and the previous GEN. The flavor from both of the MESH coils work great and provide really good flavor but to a point...i have had better flavor from other mesh subohm tanks like the Voopoo Maat, Zeus X Subohm and some others but it still provides decent crisp flavor and the tank looks the part too!

Its easy to refill with the just push of the top cap to the side and you are able to fill the 8ml tank all the way up! One think that really bothers me with this tank is the noisy airflow with the airflow set to wide open, its like the air catches the edges and causes a weird noise that almost whistles. Turn the airflow to around 80% and the issue disappears and the flavor is still good.




























As mentioned, the biggest change is that the GEN S now uses MESH coils in the GT and GT4 coils. However the tank is compatible with all of the other previous Vaporesso GT coils so if you arent a fan of Mesh then you can use any of the other coils.

*GT Coils*
There’s a coil for everyone. Having all the optional GT coils ( GT1, GT2, GT4, GT6, GT8, GT CCELL, GT CCELL2, GT MESHED, GT4 MESHED) that bring up a wide range of styles to fulfill everyone’s vaping needs. Giving you the dense, rich, and flavorful clouds.






The Gen S also introduced new exciting colors to the range and i absolutely love them especially the Lime Green one that they sent to me!







Here you can compare the Gen S, Gen and Nano with each other and can see that the size difference is ever so slight and other than that, its the same device.






*Verdict*
So what we have learnt is that the Gen S is pretty much the same as the previous Gen other than new bright colors, a new NRG-S Mesh tank, a very slight change in size that is minimal. The GEN S uses the same AXON chipset and uses the exact same menus and features. I loved the previous Gen although it does seem slightly big, and i do love the new GEN S although its basically the same device in certain ways. Its an awesome starter kit or upgrade for any vaper or beginner with great features, looks great and works great and its light so thats a bonus. The new Mesh coils are good and an improvement on flavor that is a fact! I really hope that they resolved the 510pin issue as found on certain previous GEN devices as that was a major issue with users having this issue globally but seems to be only on certain batches.

*Pro's*

New exciting colors to choose from
Mesh coils and new tank
8ml juice capacity
Lightweight
AXON chip that has proven to work 

Pulse mode is great!
*Con's*

Its basically the same device as the old GEN...just a new version? Internally nothing has changed except for a new different tank that uses Mesh Coils.

*Would i buy it again?* I would, Just because i liked the previous one as well! Although the same or 98% similar, its a great mod and kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KobusMTL (13/8/20)

Thanks for the review. 

Pervious version i see will hold upto a 26mm attie cause it only 27mm wide. Where the Gen S is 30mm so it can accommodate bigger atties

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## adriaanh (13/8/20)

On the Vaporesso site it shows 27mm for both Gen and Gen S?




And then on the kit it shows 30mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/8/20)

Okay, Measured mine now and its 27mm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KobusMTL (13/8/20)

But why would the kit Gen S be diffrent to mod only?


----------



## Timwis (13/8/20)

adriaanh said:


> On the Vaporesso site it shows 27mm for both Gen and Gen S?
> 
> View attachment 204151
> 
> ...


S stands for marketing "shenanigans" add an S when a few new colours are released and it could up sales lol. The dimensions where it says 30mm is the dimensions for the whole kit rather than mod so the 30mm is the widest part around the glass tube of the tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## adriaanh (13/8/20)

That makes sense. That's why the kit shows 30mm and the Mod on it's own shows 27mm on their website.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KobusMTL (13/8/20)

Thank you for clearing that up for me @Timwis.
Still a very good review @StompieZA

Now it is to decide a black gen or the grey S. 
Cause I already know what tank i'm getting for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (24/11/20)

Hi guys

I just downloaded the one and only update available on their site, and it's been a complete disaster. 
There is only 1 download available for this particular model, and there is no date on it (so who knows how recent it is)
It says Version 2.1, and since mine is currently a 1.31, I thought why not! 
First install of the 'new' firmware and device wouldn't turn on at all. Second time trying, it's taken me to the 1.0 version. There is nothing on their site to get back to the latest version. 

Have a look at how they spell steel on their website 
Does anybody know how to get back to latest firmware?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (24/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just downloaded the one and only update available on their site, and it's been a complete disaster.
> There is only 1 download available for this particular model, and there is no date on it (so who knows how recent it is)
> ...


I download and installed it a while back. Went very easily. I did a standard upgrade without trying to preset any values as that is beyond my knowledge.
In my opinion if you just reinstall the firmware it should override the last version that didn't install properly the first time. I love this new version that gives recommendations as to the best wattage range for the OHM's of your coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (25/11/20)

Stew said:


> I download and installed it a while back. Went very easily. I did a standard upgrade without trying to preset any values as that is beyond my knowledge.
> In my opinion if you just reinstall the firmware it should override the last version that didn't install properly the first time. I love this new version that gives recommendations as to the best wattage range for the OHM's of your coils.
> View attachment 214822



I have exactly what you have now. If this is the latest firmware of theirs, they have just put 1.0 instead of 2.0. I do like the new wattage range tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (25/11/20)

Look at the date of the firmware 2020.06.08

It is actually V2.1.1 if you look at the files.

I think this was the last update.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

adriaanh said:


> Look at the date of the firmware 2020.06.08
> 
> It is actually V2.1.1 if you look at the files.
> 
> I think this was the last update.


I realise this is now the latest version but I'm saying that the mod shows this version as 1.0 which is incorrect. 
I also wish they had previous versions on their website if you wanted to rollback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/11/20)

Is there anyone on this forum that knows the Gen/GenS/GenZ and Nano well enough to post a "how to" on all the various options provided for by same, along with their prospective uses/advantages etc.


----------



## blujeenz (26/11/20)

Nothing that the manual wont tell you, but I do know the settings in CCW, DIY mode are not in percent but watts.
It is implied in the manual but not that obvious if you're just scrolling through and trying everything.
Default starts at 120W -110w 100w etc and really woke my Dvarw up with its 0.98 ohm coil.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/11/20)

blujeenz said:


> Nothing that the manual wont tell you, but I do know the settings in CCW, DIY mode are not in percent but watts.
> It is implied in the manual but not that obvious if you're just scrolling through and trying everything.
> Default starts at 120W -110w 100w etc and really woke my Dvarw up with its 0.98 ohm coil.



I think the manual is far from helpful, particularly so with respect to the DIY menu options ... @Timwis made the point in a previous post that most? vapers use mods in VW mode ... and I tend to agree with him, if for no other reason than lack of decent manuals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (27/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think the manual is far from helpful, particularly so with respect to the DIY menu options ... @Timwis made the point in a previous post that most? vapers use mods in VW mode ... and I tend to agree with him, if for no other reason than lack of decent manuals


I migrate between CCW and Pulse. In CCW I bought the initial wattage down to 80 Watts (Running a pair of coils running at about 11 OHM's.) and it tapers down from there. I thought the CCW (W was for wattage)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (27/11/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think the manual is far from helpful, particularly so with respect to the DIY menu options ... @Timwis made the point in a previous post that most? vapers use mods in VW mode ... and I tend to agree with him, if for no other reason than lack of decent manuals


Particularly the way it wants to switch to smart tc on coils that dont support it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/11/20)

Stew said:


> I migrate between CCW and Pulse. In CCW I bought the initial wattage down to 80 Watts (Running a pair of coils running at about 11 OHM's.) and it tapers down from there. I thought the CCW (W was for wattage)


You're quite right, its custom curve wattage and you dont have to twiddle buttons on the mod, you can use the dashboard software on the PC adjust willy nilly and write it back to the device.
Perhaps I was the only chop who initially thought it was percent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

